# Best lights to work under?



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Gonna buy new lights for the work area...Need bright good LOW HEAT lights...figure long ones for obvious reasons....Let me know what ya'll think is best......also don't see this one discussed too often. LOW HEAT thanks.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Funny you should ask that; I just went through a selection process for putting lights above my rod wrapping/lure making/rig tying/reel fixin'/all purpose tackle ho'ing workbench, and I settled on a pair of the clamp on work lights from Homies or Lowes and installed 23 watt (100 watt equivalent) CFL bulbs in them. It takes a few seconds to fully light up, but once it does, it's super bright and does not create any heat. As my rod wrapper is stored on one of those wire shelving things you put in the wall over my workbench, there's a lip on the bottom edge of the wire shelving that I clamp the lights to. Plug them in and turn them on!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> rod wrapping/lure making/rig tying/reel fixin'/all purpose tackle ho'ing workbench,


LOL.


flourescent is always good. low heat, less enegery and eco friendly.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> low heat, less enegery and eco friendly.


You dirty hippie!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

flourescents here two/ two light fixtures, plus a movable flex neck lanp for detail


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

T8 flourescent, very natural light, low cost to operate, no flickering.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I set up two banks of track lighting, in the ceiling directly over the rod lathe table, which is 12' long. I use a good number ( 6 or 7) of the small (25 watt) halogen bulbs, placed a foot and half or so apart. With the swivel heads and goose necks, they can also be turned to various angles as needed.

They do get a little bit warm after being on for awhile, but the ceiling is 9' tall, so they are not right on top of the bench. The only thing I might change in the future, is separating the two tracks and providing indiviual switches for each track. Right now, all bulbs are on at the same time, which is not always needed.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ward, Dont know if you remember.

I have one long neon light in the middle, then one of those adjustible lights with the magnifying glass in them on each end. Gives good like on both ends of the workbench.


----------

